# FR: You remind me of him/her



## wallacewalrus

I know that rappeler _de_ is to be avoided, and I see how to avoid it in most cases. However, if I want to say that someone/something reminds me of another person, how do I do that.

I was taught to say "Tu me rappelles _de_ lui" or "Cela me rappelle _de_ toi." But I'm not sure if these are correct because I know it's a common mistake to put a _de_ in there. At the same time, "Tu me rappelles lui" doesn't sound right either. What do you think?

Thanks!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Mathias_Bordeaux

On dit bien "_tu me rappelles _quelqu'un", il ne faut pas de "_de_" !
"Tu me rappelles lui" ne s'emploie pas (à la limite "Tu me le rappelles" mais plus souvent, on dira directement le nom de ladite personne).


----------



## ufoseeker

Hi!
In this case, you don't have to add "de": you will say" tu me rappelles lui" or "cela me rappelle toi"...


----------



## wallacewalrus

Thanks, guys. But I'm getting mixed messages. Let me give you a better example.

"Do you know Marc? You remind me of him."
My try:
"Tu connais Marc. Tu me le rappelles."

Another example:
"I met your friend Marc. He reminds me of you."
My try:
"J'ai connu ton ami Marc. Il me rappelle toi."

What do you think?

Thanks.


----------



## ufoseeker

Your first example seems OK
For the second, it's better to say:
"J'ai rencontré ton ami Marc. Il me fait penser à toi..."
PS: you could say for the 1st example:
"Tu me fais penser à lui".


----------



## wallacewalrus

It makes more sense with _faire penser à quelqu'un_. Thanks!


----------



## Rypervenche

I've been reading some posts about "rappeler" and its usages. I have noticed that when the direct object is not mentioned, no one has stated how to express it in this form. They all just changed to "Faire penser à" instead.

Tu me fais penser à mon père.
Tu me fais penser à lui.

What I want to know is if it is possible to express this with a direct object pronoun.

Tu me rappelles mon père.
Tu me le rappelles. (would this work ?)

When I asked my fiancée who is French, she wasn't sure and she ended up slowly saying "Tu me rappelles lui" which we both knew to be wrong.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## janpol

Tes exemples sont parfaits.
"Tu me rappelles lui" est parfaitement... incorrect.


----------



## Rypervenche

Alors « Tu me le rappelles. » est correct ?

« Elle me le rappelle. » (She reminds me of him.) est correct ?

Aussi, "le" peut être un objet aussi ou seulement une personne ?


----------



## geostan

Rypervenche said:


> Alors « Tu me le rappelles. » est correct ?
> 
> « Elle me le rappelle. » (She reminds me of him.) est correct ?
> 
> Aussi, "le" peut être un objet aussi ou seulement une personne ?



_*Le*_ peut désigner une chose ou une personne, et la phrase est tout à fait correcte.


----------



## raeni

Bonjour,

J'essaie de dire en francais, "I imagine that he was unkind to his girls because he misses his wife and they remind him of her." Mais, j'ai beaucoup de mal avec les objects direct et indirect dans cette phrase.

Voici mon essai: "[…] les filles *le font en rappeller*."

Est-ce que ca va?

Merci en avance!


----------



## itka

"[…] elles la lui rappellent."


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Mais serait-il faux de dire "*il* (=ce garçon) me rappelle *toi*" ?

Ce qui est peut-être intéressant en l'occurence c'est que cette tournure ne m'écorche pas les oreilles quand on emploie la première ou la deuxième personne (forme tonique)

Il me rappelle *moi*(-même)
Il me rappelle toi

...tandis que "il me rappelle *lui*" sonne fautif.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Tu *me le* rappelle._  → parfaitement correct, mais moins naturel si _le_ est une personne plutôt qu'une chose
_Il me te rappelle. / Il te me rappelle. / Il me me rappelle._ 

_Il me rappelle *toi*. / Il me rappelle *moi*. / Tu me rappelle *lui*_. → pas incorrect, mais très peu naturel tel quel
_Il me rappelle *toi* au même âge. / Il me rappelle *moi* au même âge. / Tu me rappelle *lui*_ au même âge. → beaucoup plus naturel en rajoutant un point de comparaison


Dans tous les cas et comme cela a déjà été dit précédemment, on peut simplement remplacer _rappeler_ par _faire penser à_ :

_Tu me fais penser à lui. / Il me fait penser à toi. / Il te fait penser à moi. / Il me fait penser à moi. /_ etc.


----------

